# TRAINS and COYOTES



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Has anybody else noticed that the coyotes howl when the train comes by(at night) or is that just in the Washtenaw/Waterloo area?


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

in my area they howl when the tornado sirens go off.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Yea, we even hear them in Westland when the train goes by up by michigan ave. Sirens too.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Trains, sirens and sometimes the engines of our A-10s and hot air ballons during the day.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

I (deer) hunt near an old oil pump, every once in a while it whines with every rotation, that gets them howling.

Mike


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Cobra, 
(1)Just how high up are you in those things and.(2)..do you by any chance know if your balloon is considered a 'raised or elevated platform?'....Ok..Ok, I'm just kidding...Now about your flight path....

Mitch


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Same here in monroe county every crossing they sound off and sirens make em sound off even when our coondogs open up they sound off.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Very low at times:SHOCKED:, never had a gun up in a ballon but a great way to check terrain.:lol::lol:


----------

